# Hi, I need some advice from experts



## nishandj (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello friends,

I have recently started to do body building and I am a slip person. I am already getting casilan and it seems it is not helping to build my muscles as I expected. So can anyone tell me what would I do? Thank you very much.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

whereabouts are you living mate as your English is slightly confusing. I take it you mean slim person, and you mean casein???

Basically, eat loads of right foods (look up buking diets with the search facility)

and also look up beginner training routines.....compound training will help you more at the beginning....(look up compound training using the search facility)

Do not be afraid to ask questions, however, you will find everything you need in previous threads using the search module. Just spend a few days reading through old threads and you'll be ready to put on some serious mass. I'd avoid using any juice for a while until everything else is in place, but hey it's your life dude.

Good luck and all the best anyway, and it is hard work, but not as hard as you might think.....just try to fit training into your daily schedule and you'll soon be used to it and even look forward to it....(maybe  )


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

casilan is that the stuff you can buy in chemists????


----------



## nishandj (Aug 30, 2010)

Robsta said:


> whereabouts are you living mate as your English is slightly confusing. I take it you mean slim person, and you mean casein???
> 
> Basically, eat loads of right foods (look up buking diets with the search facility)
> 
> ...


Thank you Robsta, I actually am sorry & I was meaning I am a slim person... Sorry my bad.  So Anyway Thanks for your reply and I will try it.


----------

